# Your Favorite Sandwich



## TMMKC

I love sandwiches. Here's the recipe for my newest creation:


One package whole wheat Pillsbury Grand Biscuits
Cheddar cheese: A good Vermont sharp, or my new favorite; Dubliner
Virginia or "Tavern" ham
Nutmeg
Chutney

Bake the biscuits according to the directions on the label. When cool enough to slice, cut in half. Place 1-2 slices of ham, a slice of cheese, and a sprinkle of nutmeg on the bottom slice. Place under a broiler until the cheese is well melted but not quite brown or bubbling. Remove from the broiler, top with a bit of your favorite chutney, top it off with the other half of the biscuit and enjoy!:icon_smile:

What's your favorite sandwich recipe?


----------



## Akajack

Butter and brie on a baguette. Sadly it has to be the proper butter, brie, and baguette - and only two of the three travels reasonably well.

Nothing beats a BLT when you have fresh-from-the-garden tomatoes and very fresh bread.

How about favorite childhood sandwich? Here's an interesting one:

Peanutbutter and bacon on white toast.


----------



## TMMKC

Akajack said:


> Nothing beats a BLT when you have fresh-from-the-garden tomatoes and very fresh bread.


+1 Summer is the only time I will eat a BLT. Supermarket tomatoes, for the most part, taste like plastic.

Favorite childhood sandwich? Grilled cheese.


----------



## Laxplayer

I like reubens a lot, and one of the bar/grills in town has great crawfish po' boys! There are so many good sandwiches, I don't think I could pick just one favorite. One of the strangest sandwiches I have ever had was at the ballpark. The Gateway Grizzlies in Metro East sell a cheeseburger with a Krispy Kreme donut for the bun. It seemed so odd, I just _had_ to try one. It was actually really good, though at 1000 calories I wouldn't eat them very often. Here's a story on them.


----------



## TMMKC

Laxplayer said:


> I like reubens a lot, and one of the bar/grills in town has great crawfish po' boys! There are so many good sandwiches, I don't think I could pick just one favorite. One of the strangest sandwiches I have ever had was at the ballpark. The Gateway Grizzlies in Metro East sell a cheeseburger with a Krispy Kreme donut for the bun. It seemed so odd, I just _had_ to try one. It was actually really good, though at 1000 calories I wouldn't eat them very often. Here's a story on them.


Reubens...yum. Chappel's here in KC (a great old sports bar) makes a mean Reuben. Now, about those cheeseburgers....


----------



## jackmccullough

A peanut butter and jelly sandwich is one of the great achievements of American cuisine.

Also, I love the hot pastrami on rye from the Kosher Nosh in Glen Rock (or is it Fair Lawn?) New Jersey.


----------



## WhoKnows

A New York Steamer from _Firehouse Subs_.


----------



## haruki

*Tuna Melt on Rye w/ good mustard*

For some reason, the combo of tuna, good cheddar, rye bread and mustard is the champ.

Unfortunately, I now associate tuna with mercury poisoning, so I don't each tuna as much anymore.


----------



## rgrossicone

if you're ever in NY, get yourselves a Pastrami on Rye at Katz (Houston St)...its pure Kosher heaven!

There's also a couple of great sandwich shops over the bridge here in Brooklyn...

1.Leoni's in Dyker Heights (16th Ave and 79th Street I think) will make you the best Italian sandwiches with the freshest Mozz (they make it at the store and sell it for 3 for $12...delic...and Papa Pasquale's is right next door to pick up some home made ravioli and pasta.

2. Paneantico in bay Ridge (91st St and 3rd Ave) has killer brick over bread sandwiches. I get the grilled chicken with fresh mozz and broc rabe and douse it with their special balsamic vinegar...the vinegar is sold just down the street at a gormet market for a small bottle, $14...well worth the trips both.


----------



## agnash

*Half half poor boy, dressed*

Half fried shrimp, half fried oysters, all on Leidenheimer bread. You know it is the real deal when it is so overstuffed that it looks like you ordered an oyster and shrimp platter from all of the seafood that wouldn't fit on the sandwich.

As a side note, I have been informed of the above sandwich with a softshell crab added. If that information is correct, then this will be the greatest sandwich of all time.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer

Amighetti's has good sandwiches here in STL. Ham, roast beef, Genoa salami, brick cheese, lettuce, tomato, pickles, onions, pepperoncini and their secret dressing on freshly baked Italian bread. 

There's also an odd creation called the St. Paul sandwich. It consists of Egg Foo Young (no brown sauce) with bean sprouts, mayo, and dill pickles between two slices of white sandwich bread. Sometimes it is served with lettuce and tomato. It sounds strange, but it is pretty good. I have no idea how it got it's name. I have not tried St. Louis' other food oddity...the fried brain sandwich. 

I also really like butterfly pork chop and fried walleye sandwiches.


----------



## TMMKC

Laxplayer said:


> I have not tried St. Louis' other food oddity...the fried brain sandwich.


I've actually had fried brains. It tastes like...well...chicken. I've had a beef tongue sandwich before too (surprisingly good). Most things taste good if you put enough brown mustard on them and slap it between some good rye bread...washing it down with a Heineken, Beck's or Boulevard Pale Ale never hurts!:icon_smile:


----------



## cdcro

there's something comforting about pb&j, with cheetos and a glass of milk


----------



## TMMKC

cdcro said:


> there's something comforting about pb&j, with cheetos and a glass of milk


Amen to that one! Though I am more in the Fritos camp (as opposed to Cheetos). It takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## cdcro

TMMKC said:


> Amen to that one! Though I am more in the Fritos camp (as opposed to Cheetos). It takes me back to my childhood.


sometimes fritos are good too


----------



## Laxplayer

TMMKC said:


> Amen to that one! Though I am more in the Fritos camp (as opposed to Cheetos). It takes me back to my childhood.


I agree. Fritos are much better than Cheetos. You're from Iowa, and I'm from Illinois...maybe that's why we like the corn chips so much. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cdcro

Laxplayer said:


> I agree. Fritos are much better than Cheetos. You're from Iowa, and I'm from Illinois...maybe that's why we like the corn chips so much. :icon_smile_big:


i don't know, fritos are from texas, I don't think the source of the corn matters. If you are putting the chips inside the sandwich, though cheetos are better. imnsho


----------



## Laxplayer

cdcro said:


> i don't know, fritos are from texas, I don't think the source of the corn matters. If you are putting the chips inside the sandwich, though cheetos are better. imnsho


That was a Midwest joke. There's a lot of corn in Iowa and Illinois.


----------



## radix023

Laxplayer nailed two of mine:
Reuben
Shrimp PoBoy (I prefer mine grilled, from the Verti Marte)

Two more:
Cheesesteak (my regular is Woody's at Virginia & Monroe)
Pittsburgh (naturally at Permani's)


----------



## Wall Street Panic Snopes

I get a breaded pork tenderloin sandwich whenever I find myself in Indiana. I recommend the one from Plump's Last Shot in Broad Ripple. Can't beat a fried, basketball-sized sandwich.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I must say that my favorite sandwiches are either a Tuna Melt on Fresh Cut sourdough with a thick chunk of Vermont Cheddar or some proscuitto, fresh mozzarella, a bit of olive oil and dash of Jane's Crazy Mixed up salt all inside a fresh Rosetta or other Italian roll.


----------



## capitalart

Cant resist a pastrami burger with onion rings at pinks hot dogs, its delicious.


----------



## TMMKC

Laxplayer said:


> That was a Midwest joke. There's a lot of corn in Iowa and Illinois.


That probably explains why I get mad cravings for corn on the cob every August!


----------



## damon54

Love the Verti Marte!!

Thinking that a Pimento Cheese @ Augusta National may need to be on the list & I hate pimento cheese!


----------



## DukeGrad

*sandwich*

Peanut Butter and a banana

Later


----------



## Laxplayer

TMMKC said:


> That probably explains why I get mad cravings for corn on the cob every August!


Sweet corn festivals! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eyedoc2180

Tony Luke's Roast Pork Italiano, for you Philly guys. Slow-roast pork shoulder, provolone, and broccoli rabe or spinach. Add a little BBQ sauce, and you have the North Carolina pork bbq, though I will never admit this in Philly. The rolls are better in Philly. Salud! Bill


----------



## JerseyJohn

Sliced skirt steak with peppers and onions on a toasted ciabatta roll. Slow-cook the peppers and onions for about 20 minutes, then transfer to the pan the steak was cooked it, add a dash of Worcestershire sauce and a few tablespoons of chicken stock to deglaze the pan and cook until the liquid is almost gone.:thumbs-up:


----------



## capitalart

JerseyJohn said:


> Sliced skirt steak with peppers and onions on a toasted ciabatta roll. Slow-cook the peppers and onions for about 20 minutes, then transfer to the pan the steak was cooked it, add a dash of Worcestershire sauce and a few tablespoons of chicken stock to deglaze the pan and cook until the liquid is almost gone.:thumbs-up:


You just made my mouth watery:icon_smile:


----------



## Relayer

jackmccullough said:


> A peanut butter and jelly sandwich is one of the great achievements of American cuisine.


So, we can agree on something! 

However, it must be accompanied by a glass of milk AND a crisp kosher dill pickle. I'm not kidding about the pickle... try and you'll never eat another PB&J without it!!


----------



## Acct2000

Corned beef and swiss cheese on rye or chicken salad.


----------



## SuitUP

For deli sandwich's I like corned beef on a bulky roll with Russian dressing and American cheese. Its has to be good corned beef though preferably from a Jewish deli.

For sub sandwich's I like cheese steaks with extra cheese, lettuce, tomato and dash of mayo. The cheese has to be American, cheddar or cheese whiz! I don't like how some places put provolone, nacho cheese or swiss.


----------



## Clovis

*Once only favorite*

I once had an Iguana burrito served with semi-cold beer from a bucket in mexico. Great meal for a one time experience.


----------



## Naval Gent

*"White Trash" Special*

Take a slice of thick bologna (aka "baloney" around here) and make one cut through the radius. Fry until brown. Toast some fresh white bread. Add brown mustard and slices of Vidalia onion. It _has_ to be a Vidalia.

Dang, I'm hungry now.

Scott


----------



## RLW76

DukeGrad said:


> Peanut Butter and a banana
> 
> Later


Ah, but how about the Elvis version: fried in butter! It's delicious and they actually serve it in a couple of restaurants here in Tupelo, but mostly as a dessert dish.

I love sandwiches, but rarely get a more intense craving than the one I get for a PB&J with a cold glass of whole milk. As mentioned, Cheetos are a tasty side item, but as a child, I ate Doritos with it :crazy: ..............still love it!

Great thread!

RW


----------



## RLW76

Naval Gent said:


> Take a slice of thick bologna (aka "baloney" around here) and make one cut through the radius. Fry until brown. Toast some fresh white bread. Add brown mustard and slices of Vidalia onion. It _has_ to be a Vidalia.
> 
> Dang, I'm hungry now.
> 
> Scott


Here, here! I was raised on this one and various forms of PB sandwiches. You are 100% correct about the Vidalia, too.

No wonder I need to drop a few lbs 

RW


----------



## JerseyJohn

Naval Gent said:


> Take a slice of thick bologna (aka "baloney" around here) and make one cut through the radius. Fry until brown. Toast some fresh white bread. Add brown mustard and slices of Vidalia onion. It _has_ to be a Vidalia.
> 
> Dang, I'm hungry now.
> 
> Scott


Also, same thing only with good liverwurst or pepper-crusted salami (uncooked).


----------



## brokencycle

I like lots of sandwiches - not PB&J though. Mmmmmm sandwiches.


----------



## going grey

White bread
Marmite
Lettuce

don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## Rossini

going grey said:


> White bread
> Marmite
> Lettuce
> 
> don't knock it till you've tried it


Marmite _had _to make an appearance at some point in this thread :icon_smile:


----------



## J Jarvis

*Favorite sandwich*

New Orleans Muffaletta--but you have to go to NO to get the best!


----------



## smujd

Any sandwich at Jimmy's Food Store in Dallas. The cuban is a favorite.


----------



## XdryMartini

I was born in Philly, so it has to be Cheese Steaks from Pat's Steaks!!


----------



## Mr. H

My favorite was the Remington Chicken Sandwich served at Oklahoma City's now-departed Varsity Sports Grill. It was a huge char-grilled double chicken breast (always juicy - a skill I've yet to master on the grill), topped with a good quarter pound of thinly sliced ham (which was also given a quick once-over on the charcoal) and an overly generous helping of grated cheddar. Ordinarily it was crowned with a ladle of hickory sauce (think unsweetened bbq sauce with an extra dash of liquid smoke), however I usually substituted a side of ranch dressing instead. Nobody ever accused me of making healthy food choices. The monstrosity was served on an egg bun but was almost always devoured with knife and fork. For nearly 18 years I've tried to replicate the damn thing at home and have failed miserably, usually in the messiest of ways.


----------



## dandypauper

rgrossicone said:


> if you're ever in NY, get yourselves a Pastrami on Rye at Katz (Houston St)...its pure Kosher heaven!


I'm guessing from your other favorites that you don't keep kosher, but just so you know, Katz's is not kosher. Not even close. Very Jewish (eh, actually not even that any more) but not kosher at all. Also interesting is the number of favorite sandwiches that are _treyf_ (that's "not kosher.") I guess with sandwiches it makes sense.


----------



## baloogafish

I think turkey is a classic, but I'm becoming a HUGE fan of the paninini,


----------



## LoftonsGC

I haven't seen this one mentioned yet, but my favorite: a cuban sandwich

If you don't know a cuban, it's cuban bread, swiss cheese, roast pork, ham, dill pickles and yellow mustard. Though not traditional, I miss being able to run to publix during lunch and grabbing one. i miss tampa bay...


----------



## StickPig

LoftonsGC said:


> I haven't seen this one mentioned yet, but my favorite: a cuban sandwich
> 
> If you don't know a cuban, it's cuban bread, swiss cheese, roast pork, ham, dill pickles and yellow mustard. Though not traditional, I miss being able to run to publix during lunch and grabbing one. i miss tampa bay...


Sounds really tasty, although I must admit I have no experience with cuban bread. The wikipedia entry makes it sound like a great sandwich bread.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Cuban bread is pretty close to ciabatta, which is a lot easier to find. We started making them with gruyere instead of swiss. It's not traditional, but tasty. We toast them in a panini press.


----------



## The Other Andy

J Jarvis said:


> New Orleans Muffaletta--but you have to go to NO to get the best!


++++++++++1!!:aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## trentblase

Turkey club, although any sandwich with an extra slice of bread in the middle is excellent (even the Big Mac on rare occasion)


----------



## cowboyjack

Oh, where to start...

Fresh homemade sourdough with still warm from the garden sliced organic heirloom tomatoes, sea salt, muenster and homemade mayo.

Brie, baguette, real butter and a small smear of homemade pesto.

Broiled sliced baguette rubbed with garlic clove and drizzle of peppery olive oil and our fresh homemade goat cheese. (A daily snack for me.)

Hearty white bread, very rare, thinly sliced, piled high, cold roast beef, homemade horseradish mayo and sliced red onion.

Fresh whole wheat, real peanut butter and strawberry fruit spread (no sugar).


p.s. Homemade mayo: One room temp egg in the blender, juice of one lemon, whirl it, cup of oil in a steady stream (half olive, all olive or canola), a pinch of salt and/or cayenne or even roasted garlic or horseradish. Amazing stuff. You'll never buy storebought again. If you are squeemish about salmonella, this might not be for you. If you can possibly get ahold of a real, farm fresh egg, well....


----------



## CPVS

Ever had a caprese sandwich?

--Crusty Italian bread
--Fresh mozzarella (preferably from water buffalo)
--Fresh, salmonella-free tomatos
--Lots of leaves of basil
--Maybe a drizzle of olive oil

Slice the mozzarella and tomatos and arrange on the (presumably already sliced) Italian bread. Add basil. Drizzle oil. Simple and delicious.


----------



## AJLP

Where to start is right!

All time favorite: Stilton and apple (tart over sweet but definitely crisp) on whole grain. Something like an oatmeal bread with a british style pale ale or bitter. Ah memories. I was introduced to this at the White Hart Pub in Canterbury. My first trip to England and a reunion of sorts with my brother.

Childhood favorite: Fluffer nutter. Marshmallow fluff and peanut butter. Cold Milk!

Childhood favorite number two: BLT w/o the l and t. Root beer.

Childhood favorite number three: Philly cheese steak. Cherry Soda.

Current daily fix: Tongue Taco (do tacos count?) at local taco truck with mexican soda (sugar not high fructose corn syrup).


----------



## mommatook1

J Jarvis said:


> New Orleans Muffaletta--but you have to go to NO to get the best!


 
+1 - Central Grocery on Decatur St. I know there are other good places but that's the one my father always insists on.

My favorite sandwich to make at home is a BLAT (A is for Avocado). I 2nd whoever said the tomatoes have to be fresh. Sometimes you can get decent tomatoes at the supermarket if you pay a little more.

My favorite sandwich ever is the Cuban Mix from Paradise Cafe on Eaton St. in Key West [drool]. When I was a kid we would always pick up a couple to take out on the boat for fishing/snorkeling trips.

My favorite chain store sandwich would have to be Jersey Mike's Italian (#13 I think).

Here's the sandwich I just ate for lunch (from home):
- sweet dark multi-grain
- mayo, spicy mustard & horseradish
- spinach
- avocado
- turkey
- pepper jack cheese
- salt and pepper

good topic


----------



## TMMKC

^Sounds delicious!


----------



## DukeGrad

*Pastrami/Rye*

Gentlemen

There are at least 4 world famous delis' on every block in NY, Brooklyn and Long Island that make the greatest sandwich. I add a little mustard.
I love corned beef with mustard as well.
Nice day


----------



## TMMKC

i am the man said:


> Turkey sandwiches are my favorite.


I had a wodnerful combo yesterday at Palmer's Deli in Des Moines, Iowa (we're here for the world-famouse Iowa State Fair):

*Smoked Turkey
*Smoked Gouda
*Granny Smith apple (very thin slices)
*Apple butter
*Multigrain wheat bread


----------



## Pulledpork

A Reggie Deluxe from Pine State Biscuits.

https://www.pinestatebiscuits.com/

They are a once every couple of months treat. Any more frequently than that, and I wont be able to tell my tailor to suppress the waist.


----------



## Country Irish

I have simple tastes. Pastrami on wheat with mustard, pickles and Swiss cheese but only from Togo's Sandwiches. They have a steaming method for the meat that is absolutely the best.

At home peanut butter will do nicely.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Philly cheese steak,sadly,the place where I got mine has since closed.A close second would be PB&J on sourdough (San Francisco,no substitutes).


----------



## welldressedfellow

SuitUP said:


> For deli sandwich's I like corned beef on a bulky roll with Russian dressing and American cheese. Its has to be good corned beef though preferably from a Jewish deli.
> 
> For sub sandwich's I like cheese steaks with extra cheese, lettuce, tomato and dash of mayo. The cheese has to be American, cheddar or cheese whiz! I don't like how some places put provolone, nacho cheese or swiss.


There is really only one cheese that goes on a cheese steak in my mind,white American.


----------



## Penang Lawyer

rgrossicone said:


> if you're ever in NY, get yourselves a Pastrami on Rye at Katz (Houston St)...its pure Kosher heaven!
> 
> There's also a couple of great sandwich shops over the bridge here in Brooklyn...
> 
> 1.Leoni's in Dyker Heights (16th Ave and 79th Street I think) will make you the best Italian sandwiches with the freshest Mozz (they make it at the store and sell it for 3 for $12...delic...and Papa Pasquale's is right next door to pick up some home made ravioli and pasta.
> 
> 2. Paneantico in bay Ridge (91st St and 3rd Ave) has killer brick over bread sandwiches. I get the grilled chicken with fresh mozz and broc rabe and douse it with their special balsamic vinegar...the vinegar is sold just down the street at a gormet market for a small bottle, $14...well worth the trips both.


What about the Stage Deli. Oh why did I leave NYC


----------



## saraht

It might seem odd to some of you, but tastes can't be argued... So there it goes: 

Instead of having a regular sandwich with bread, i preffer butter on digestive biskits with a slice of ham in the middle or peanut butter with corn bread.


----------



## Eljo'sTrent

*My favorite sandwich is made by me and contains the following:*

Black Bread or homemade Jewish Rye
Yellow mustard
3 slices of Hanover tomato with sea salt and really nice and thick black pepper flakes
2 slices of red onion
homegrown *Arugula (rocket or roquette)*
2 very thin slices of *Cashel Blue cheese
Couple of pieces of salami

https://www.cheese.com/Description.asp?Name=Cashel Blue

*Man this sandwich is tough on the breath though!


----------



## JohnRov

If I had only one sandwich for the rest of my life it would be a BLT with runny egg like Thomas Keller made up for Spanglish.


----------



## Cezanne

Mine is rather boring: Ham and provolone on a small ciabatta roll with nothing but Kosciuszko mustard. The old standby, yes, but I'm still young, maybe my tastes have yet to evolve.


----------



## Rilian

Proscuitto, goat-cheese, and fig-jam. Unusual combination, but oh so yummy.


----------



## &Son

Pastrami on Rye, Reuben.


----------



## Woodward

For those who love sandwiches in St. Louis, I highly recommend the following from the menu at Protzel's Kosher Deli near the intersection of Hanley and Wydown:

The Schlepper - a.k.a. Poor Boy..Corned beef, pastrami, salami, roast beef, swiss, colby, Russian dressing and slaw.

This place has been a favorite of mine since I discovered it as an undergrad at Washington University.

For those of the Italian deli persuasion, nothing beats the Hot Salami and Italian beef at Gioia's on the Hill.

Woodward


----------



## Mr. H

Woodward said:


> For those of the Italian deli persuasion, nothing beats the Hot Salami and Italian beef at Gioia's on the Hill.


Give the Beef and Philly at Adrianna's a shot. You may find yourself with a new Hill favorite.


----------



## CrackedCrab

the grilled cheese w/3 cheeses, on herb focaccia, and a side of pickled veg's at Hog Island Oyster in the Ferry bldg.


----------



## NoPleats

French Dip. Philippe's. Los Angeles. Be there. Aloha.


----------



## eyedoc2180

welldressedfellow said:


> There is really only one cheese that goes on a cheese steak in my mind,white American.


Dear Lord, No! No. The only greater gaffe is John Kerry's request for "swiss cheese" at Pat's.ic12337: Bill


----------



## welldressedfellow

eyedoc2180 said:


> Dear Lord, No! No. The only greater gaffe is John Kerry's request for "swiss cheese" at Pat's.ic12337: Bill


Well sir,what cheese do you prefer?I know Cheese Wiz is often used,but I hate that,and I think provolone is best used on Italian sandwiches.And as for the one time presidential hopeful wanting swiss cheese on a cheese steak,I think I'm actually glad W won that year.


----------



## eyedoc2180

welldressedfellow said:


> Well sir,what cheese do you prefer?I know Cheese Wiz is often used,but I hate that,and I think provolone is best used on Italian sandwiches.And as for the one time presidential hopeful wanting swiss cheese on a cheese steak,I think I'm actually glad W won that year.


I, too, avoided Cheese Wiz for many years on principle alone. Provolone was "it" for quite some time, but I found that many places, including Geno's, were skimping on the quantity. My family shamed me into re-trying the Wiz, and it was like finding a lost friend. Perhaps my next order, in best Philly vernacular, "double provolone, wit...." I hope to report back, after the angioplasty, of course. (The swiss cheese story was telling, as it showed a lack of attention to detail on the part of Kerry's front men. Not that I take it THAT seriously, but if you think W was bad, think about Kerry.....) Bill


----------



## Dr.Watson

A classic roast beef sandwich does the trick for me. The original "sandwich" the Earl of Sandwich ordered by the way.


----------



## mdisbell

Actually my all-time favorite is a classic patty melt on Jewish rye bread with plenty of sauteed onions. Mmmmmmmm. Just thinking of it makes me hungry every time!


----------



## Miket61

XdryMartini said:


> I was born in Philly, so it has to be Cheese Steaks from Pat's Steaks!!


I'm surprised some Geno's fan hasn't called you out on this.

Of course, they both suck compared to Dallessandro's in Roxborough.


----------



## Mike Petrik

I can't believe no one has mentioned Chicago Italian beef sandwiches. Lots of good options -- like pastrami in NY -- everyone has a favorite. I sure miss them. Maybe I'll fly into Chicago Saturday just for a good Italian beef.


----------



## eyedoc2180

Miket61 said:


> I'm surprised some Geno's fan hasn't called you out on this.
> 
> Of course, they both suck compared to Dallessandro's in Roxborough.


Yes.....I have defended Geno's so many times that it just slipped me by this time. So, speak English, will ya? All 4 of us prefer Geno's to Pat's. Ironically, my wife and I stopped by D'allesandro's on our last trip to Philly. A tropical storm kept us from getting out of the car! I am ashamed to admit that we lived on Henry Avenue 25 years ago, and never visited D'allesandro's back then. However, Roma's pizza on Ridge was just the best in those days.


----------



## Miket61

eyedoc2180 said:


> Yes.....I have defended Geno's so many times that it just slipped me by this time. So, speak English, will ya? All 4 of us prefer Geno's to Pat's. Ironically, my wife and I stopped by D'allesandro's on our last trip to Philly. A tropical storm kept us from getting out of the car! I am ashamed to admit that we lived on Henry Avenue 25 years ago, and never visited D'allesandro's back then. However, Roma's pizza on Ridge was just the best in those days.


There's a row of duplex townhouses going up Walnut Lane from Henry - my mother's sister lived in the fourth one from the corner.

Last time I was in the area I was at a conference in Malvern but made absolutely sure to stop by D'Allesandro's and Eiselen's. My boss and I each ordered a whole cheese steak and ate it at a table at 30th Street Station waiting for our train. The doughnuts were carried on the train and put into my checked luggage for the flight back to Atlanta, where they were enjoyed by my mother and I.

They told me that D'Allessandro's had been sold, but I don't know what the new owner has done to or with it.


----------



## Laxplayer

Mike Petrik said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Chicago Italian beef sandwiches. Lots of good options -- like pastrami in NY -- everyone has a favorite. I sure miss them. Maybe I'll fly into Chicago Saturday just for a good Italian beef.


What's your favorite? I've had Al's, Pop's on Kedzie and Portillo's. Portillo's is mainly known for their hot dogs, but their beef is good too. Pop's is probably my favorite, though it's not the traditional giardiniera.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Laxplayer said:


> What's your favorite? I've had Al's, Pop's on Kedzie and Portillo's. Portillo's is mainly known for their hot dogs, but their beef is good too. Pop's is probably my favorite, though it's not the traditional giardiniera.


I like them all, and living in Atlanta for the last 25 years has made it impossible to develop a definitive favorite, but if I had to pick one it would be Carm's. That said, I agree with you on Al's and Portillo's (which often gets unfairly dismissed because it is a chain), but don't recall Pop's.


----------



## Laxplayer

Mike Petrik said:


> I like them all, and living in Atlanta for the last 25 years has made it impossible to develop a definitive favorite, but if I had to pick one it would be Carm's. That said, I agree with you on Al's and Portillo's (which often gets unfairly dismissed because it is a chain), but don't recall Pop's.


I haven't had Carm's. I'll have to check them out the next time I am up there. Pop's has several locations. I've been to the one in Mt. Greenwood.

https://www.popsbeef.com/


----------



## The Expatriate

A Bánh mì with grilled pork on a fresh baguette.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Laxplayer said:


> I haven't had Carm's. I'll have to check them out the next time I am up there. Pop's has several locations. I've been to the one in Mt. Greenwood.
> 
> https://www.popsbeef.com/


I will definitely try Pops soon. I make it to the Southwest side regularly for Brother Rice board meetings. Mt. Greenwood is a great area. Not sure about today, but in the old days (1960s and 70s) it was a very blue collar/tradesmen part of town whose distinguishing characteristic was that it voted GOP against the Dem machine. And that explained why it had the worst streets in the City. Once they were paved, that was it. No repaving. Ever.


----------



## Terpoxon

I have to agree with Jack, Peanut Butter and Jelly is one of the great sandwiches of all time.

I also love the Monte Cristo, especially at a diner late at night.

Pork Roll and cheese is great, but only if you're in Jersey.

A pizza place in South Jersey does a sandwich they call the four seasons- fresh mozzarella, prosciutto, basil and olive oil on a pannini.

And a grilled cheese made with muenster and marble rye.


----------



## janna

okay guys why not try butter and strawberry jam. 
You can also try the peanut butter with white creamy cheese... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## stewartu

Chopped liver when I have the chance at deli.

An excellent Reuben is hard to beat, with very good swiss cheese.

When tomatoes are fresh from the garden it is hard to beat a fresh tomato sandwich with mayonnaise on toast.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

sausage, mayo and lettuce


----------



## mrkleen

Lobster Roll at Markey's in Salem NH or the Maine Diner in Wells, ME


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

It's a toss-up between a barros luco and a barros jarpa. Yum!


----------



## NZNorm

Cheese Steak from Pat's in Philadelphia

Bacon & Egg on Ciabatta from Morrison's in Nelson, NZ

Kobe Beef Slider from Ruth's Chris in Beverly Hills

Chivita from any shop in Uruguay


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

TheGuyIsBack said:


> sausage, mayo and lettuce


packet of potato chips and pineapple soda on the side..


----------



## El Captain

Fried chicken parmigiana hero with beacon, tomato and mozzarella cheese


----------



## Wizard

El Captain said:


> Fried chicken parmigiana hero with *beacon*, tomato and mozzarella cheese


Seems kind of light. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## SimonTemplar

My favorite sandwich is a Rueben from Katz's Deli. Awesome!!


----------



## msphotog

I'm probably gonna get fried for this, but... the Woody Allen from the Carnagie Deli. Locally, I love Jason's Deli, a chain, but rreally great. My current fave is the JB's Best Bagelini, Ciabata bread with turkey, pepper jack cheese, guacamole, pico de gallo, pressed in a pannini grill...fabulous!


----------



## IvanG

I just like the simple turkey sandwich although I also like my Philadelphia Cheese Steak Sandwich at Subways.


----------



## BigBasil

*hominy grill sandwich*

My favorite sandwich, hands down, is the grilled eggplant with herbed goat cheese and roasted red peppers sandwich at the Hominy Grill in Charleston.


----------



## flaminjo

well i like grilled cucumber tomato sandwich with peanut butter and lotza cheese in it!


----------



## welldressedfellow

flaminjo said:


> well i like grilled cucumber tomato sandwich with peanut butter and lotza cheese in it!


----------



## Mithras

Best childhood sandwich: peanut butter with molasses. Oh that making ridges in all that peanut butter and pouring in the molasses, then smearing it all together. Oh so good with a big glass of milk.

Turkey sandwich: leftover turkey from Christmas or Thanksgiving on white bread with chunks of stuffing and cranberry sauce on one side and mayo on the other.

Breakfast sandwich: big soft bun, three slices of pea meal bacon, some hot sauce on the bacon, an egg fried in the bacon drippings and a slice of cheddar melting on top. Can stop any hangover in its tracks. Dirty good.


----------



## jazzy1

*This brings a tear to my eye*

I used to go to Katz regularly and would have a corned beef on rye with a schmear of chopped liver. It was an occasional treat that turned into a bad habit.

My doctor put an end to that quickly. Lord I miss that sandwich.


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

The veggie sub at Lenny's had me levitating with vinegary joy. But the staff at our local branch was so surly I stopped going. I'll tolerate rudeness, but this was just plain _scary_... maybe they've changed...

Remembering my long-ago life as a heathen carnivore, I can think of nothing better than the Hoagies Pasquale's used to make. But the oyster loaves of my childhood were a close second. Now, generally, anything involving rye bread makes me happy. Or raspberry jam and Havarti on Challah.


----------



## NumberSix

Is four too many?
Katz's Pastrami and Tongue
McSorley's Liverwurst and Onions with plenty of mustard
Brennan and Carr's Roast Beef double dipped (before they changed the rolls)
Bahn Mi from the place near the firehouse on Broome Street


----------



## CPVS

It's really an open-faced sandwich... but I can't get enough croque monsieurs (or the croque monsieur's sister, the croque madame, which has a fried egg on it)!


----------



## SimonTemplar

A Reuben from Katz's Deli


----------



## welldressedfellow

New favorite: Veal cutlet,roasted red peppers,caramelized onions,and mozzeralla drowned in marinara sauce on ciabatta bread.I runined a tie the first time I tried this sandwich.I now dress accordingly.


----------



## Dhaller

Does a burrito count as a sandwich?


----------



## epicuresquire

Muffaletta from Central Grocery in New Orleans
Uglesich's legendary Fried Oyster Po-boy


----------



## Threadman1891

A Diablo sambich and a Dr. Peppah


----------



## Mannix

Well if I'm making a sandwich I'll have the following:

Whole grain bread
ranch dressing
thinly sliced sharp cheddar cheese (Wisconsin cheese of course)
shaved sundried tomato smoked turkey
lettuce
slices of onion
a few strips of bacon


----------



## RebelLaw

Muffaletta at City Grocery in Mississippi. I also like the simplicity of the Chick Fil A chicken Sandwich, and the seafood poboys at Bozo's in Pascagoula.


----------



## spudnik99

Phillippe's French Dip, any meat.


----------



## Piscator

Chopped pork sandwich at McClard's BBQ in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Must have mayo, slaw, and bbq sauce.

https://www.mcclards.com

I am hungry now.
Tom


----------



## bigchris1313

The No. 19 from Langer's Deli in Los Angeles 

The neighborhood isn't great, but the combination of a relatively sweet pastrami, cole slaw, and Russian dressing served warm on untoasted fluffy rye--with a chewy crust--simply cannot be beaten anywhere in Southern California.


----------



## spudnik99

Langer's pastrami is top notch, but you didn't mention the PICKLES. When in LA, I always try stop by for lunch, or at least Cassell's.


----------



## rmcnabb

Peanut butter and tuna fish salad. :icon_smile: It's been my favorite my whole life. Made even better with a can of Campbell's cream of mushroom, cold out of the can. 

I know it sounds nauseating, but it's wonderful. (Hey, you asked!)


----------



## Nerev

A well made Ruben which is remarkably hard to find. My wife makes a mean roast beef and turkey sandwich though she tries to squeeze half a head of lettece in it so I eat more greens :crazy:


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

The Birdwood, Bellair Market, Charlottesville, VA:

Cracked pepper turkey, pepper jack cheese, avocado, onion, lettuce, herb mayonnaise and banana peppers on French bread (and I add bacon).


----------



## JerseyJohn

rmcnabb said:


> Peanut butter and tuna fish salad. :icon_smile: It's been my favorite my whole life.


Good _Lord_, rmcnabb!!!

I may just try this out of perverse curiosity!:crazy:


----------



## tempusfugit

A local BBQ joint has a sandwich called the Badwich...

Rib, chopped beef, smoked bologna, and hot links on Texas toast

I'd hate to think what it does to your arteries, but smothered in BBQ sauce, it is delicious.


----------



## tempusfugit

Piscator said:


> Chopped pork sandwich at McClard's BBQ in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Must have mayo, slaw, and bbq sauce.
> 
> https://www.mcclards.com
> 
> I am hungry now.
> Tom


I have eaten there. The "whole spread" may be the best thing I have ever tasted. Going back is on my list of things to do before I die.


----------



## empress3663

i love sandwiches! especially BLT =)


i have a very easy recipe for making a nice cheesy sandwich.



here it is-> all u gotta do is find a pair of whichever bread u would like to eat, then get two to three slices of australian gouda, put 'em together and put it in ur sandwich maker. after a min., ur bread will have this crunchy effect and when u bite it, u'll actually find the melted cheese very tasty. =)


----------

